# HP laptop turns on then off immediately



## Cameronspc (Jan 28, 2009)

I have an HP pavilion dv7 and when I press the power button it will turn on and I can hear the fan for about a second and then it will shut off. Sometimes it will stay on for 2 seconds, etc... then shutoff. I don't get any beeps or flashing lights. It just shuts immediately off when I press the power button. What could this be?

Kind regards,
Tom



Also i noticed that when I plug the AC Adapter in it will turn on then off immediately but if I take the battery out and leave the ac adapter in then the laptop won't even turn on at all. The AC Cord is working though because I plugged it into another laptop and it started charging it.


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I had the same problem with an old laptop of mine, and it turned out to be a fried motherboard. Based on what the cost is to replace your laptop with a similar one, I would bring it to a computer store and ask for the motherboard to be changed out. I will warn you now you can pay up to $400 for a laptop MB change. I would consider getting a second opinion other than my own before buying a new MB.


----------



## Cameronspc (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Ya I just ordered a new dc jack for the laptop and I found this used motherboard on ebay here so i'll go ahead and order one to test it on and see what happens. I'm really hoping it's not the cpu or something like the heatsink?

-Cameron


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

The board looks good, however laptops have notoriously hard MBs the replace, might want to have a profession install that one for you, but that's just my opinion. As for the CPU or heatsink I doubt it. If the CPU was bad the computer would still boot to an extent, since when you hit the power button the computer runs the BIOS, which is all on the MB and the CPU wouldn't affect it.


----------



## Cameronspc (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh ok thank you. But when I turn it on I still don't get the bios. Nothing comes up on the screen )-: it literally turns the fan on for 1 seconds before anything is displayed and shuts off. Really weird. 

Thanks


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

Then it's definitively the MB. Time to change it out.


----------



## Cameronspc (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright thank you! I will get it replaced. Thank you for your time and quick replys!

-Cameron


----------



## thedancingman432 (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome. I hope your computer works again soon.


----------

